# Ich werbe dich + zahle Keys



## Jinbei93 (11. Februar 2014)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach jemanden, den ich gerne werben würden. 
*
Was ich biete *
*
Startgold
Taschen
Teamspeak 3
Key bezahlung*

Das ganze kann auf *Aman'Thul* Allianz / Horde oder *Aegwynn* Allianz / Horde stattfinden.

2-3 Chars wären zB nicht schlecht für den Anfang & nachdem der erste Char hochgezogen worden ist wäre ich bereit, die keys zubezahlen. (momentan gibt es keys komplett für 30&#8364 - diese 30&#8364; werde ich zurückerstatten.
Falls ihr Interesse habt dann schreibt mir eine Nachricht oder addet mich im Skype: untouchable02. Je nach dem kann man auch besprechen wie viele Chars man gerne leveln möchte.


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Jinbei93 (23. Februar 2014)

Ausserdem bezahle ich die Keys hinterher :-)


----------



## Jinbei93 (24. Februar 2014)

habs mal aktualisiert. wäre bereit, die keys zu übernehmen


----------



## Jinbei93 (20. April 2014)

/bump

Wieder Aktuell.

2 Chars wäre ich bereit hochzuziehen + ich übernehme die Keys, wenn ich das Mount erhalten habe.´´


----------



## bigblueeyee (24. April 2014)

.


----------



## jase03 (24. Mai 2014)

gilt das angebot noch?


----------



## Jinbei93 (2. Juni 2014)

/up

ja gilt noch.

möchte einen monk, allianz, auf Aman'Thul hochspielen!


----------



## Alistra (10. Juni 2014)

Noch aktuell ?^^


----------



## Sorgenkind98 (19. Juni 2014)

Gilt das Angebot noch? (:


----------



## Jinbei93 (25. Juli 2014)

Ja


----------



## Jinbei93 (29. Juli 2014)

push


----------

